# Part D coverage



## QuickSilver (Feb 4, 2016)

For those who carry traditional Medicare with a supplement.. what company do you use for your Drug Coverage?..  and how much is your monthly cost?   Hubs and I have to start looking at this pretty soon as I retire the end of the year...  However, We are meeting with our financial guy soon and would like to give him a ballpark figure on what we will need each month.. and how high to "turn on the spigot" as he likes to say..  (funnel funds into our checking account from our savings)


----------



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2016)

We have a supplement with Humana, which includes prescription drug coverage.  It's cost is $71 a month...and the premiums are paid by my old companies HRA...so our cost is nothing.  I don't take any drugs, but the wife takes a blood pressure pill, and there is a $10 co-pay, every 3 months....so our out of pocket expenses are about $40 a year.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 4, 2016)

I use Humana also, premium is $32 a month.

Here is a site to compare for your state...

https://www.medicare.gov/find-a-plan/questions/home.aspx


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 4, 2016)

I know you probably already know this, but anyway,  have you checked whether the medical coverage you currently have at your employer can be extended after retirement?  It *can* be cheaper because they count your previous contributions, but not always.  Just a thought.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 4, 2016)

That would be cobra....  and very expensive...  I am eligible for medicare now...  In fact I have part A... but I have been working..  So I will need part B along with a supplement and a drug plan.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> That would be cobra....  and very expensive...  I am eligible for medicare now...  In fact I have part A... but I have been working..  So I will need part B along with a supplement and a drug plan.



Premiums for your drug plan can be deducted from your SS payments..

I currently have United Health Care Drug plan for $57 a month!!  I will be looking at another plan next enrollment..They raised my premium AFTER the enrollment cut off!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 5, 2016)

Has anyone heard of SilverScript?  It's around $20 a month

https://www.silverscriptonline.com/...em&gclid=CJGUzsDC4MoCFc3MDQodFUACkA&gclsrc=ds


----------



## spot (Mar 2, 2016)

I have the same question about SilverScript. Looks like it has $o deductable when others have $360 ??


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2016)

Most of my prescriptions are cheaper _without_ going through my Part D.  Walmart has all but three of them at 3 months for $10.  With my Part D, it's $8 a month.  Even the ones that aren't on the Walmart $10 plan are cheaper than $8 a month.   There's only one pill I take that I have to pay $8 a month for.

Sometimes I get tempted to drop the Part D but then I think what would happen if I have to have one of those prescriptions that cost $2000 a month.  I'd really be in a pickle then.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 7, 2016)

I will be 65 in April and I am confused about what I need to have and what I can afford. So A and B parts they deduct the cost from SS from your monthly check. Correct? Part D is purely drugs? And I can get it cheap at Walmart. Is this correct?


----------



## Lon (Mar 7, 2016)

I have Aetna and pay $24.50 monthly


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> I will be 65 in April and I am confused about what I need to have and what I can afford. So A and B parts they deduct the cost from SS from your monthly check. Correct? Part D is purely drugs? And I can get it cheap at Walmart. Is this correct?



You are correct, Part D can also be deducted for your SS Check.


----------



## LogicsHere (Apr 28, 2016)

I use Silverscript Choice for my prescription plan.  It is approx. $23/mo.  My co-pays for 3 month mail order went up from $10 x 2 months to $15 x 2 months for generic. The cost of Tier 3 drugs, however, went up this year from $35 x 2 months to $42.50 x 2 months.  (third month free on both).  It has no annual deductible. My doctor has me weaning myself off the Tier 3 drug so falling into the donut hole not a problem currently.


----------

